# New Project 1939 Chevy PICTURES!!



## Trophyman (Oct 24, 2012)

OK everybody, just starting a new build. We've built and sold everything from a 33 (3) window, 48 Ford sedan delivery, 66 Chevelle and more. Now (that we're a LITTLE older), we want a car with a little more room. This one should fit that criteria. 
It's a Nevada car but found it in Luray, VA. Only had it for 3 weeks now but well on the way. Stay tuned.

Click on the Link below for build up to now.
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/887hu1rz7fpgn30/LXFeYRZrHq

Pat 

View attachment DSC_0809.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice........


----------



## cruzn57 (Oct 24, 2012)

but then , I'm partial to fat fender cars.
wonder why?

maybe cause of this?
stored in sons garage , SBC, must II, 10 bolt, all steel.
long way off til I start it. 

View attachment 37-2.JPG


View attachment MVC-009S.JPG


----------



## Trophyman (Oct 25, 2012)

I like that!!


----------



## Chris (Oct 29, 2012)

I'd love to have either one of those.


----------



## Trophyman (Oct 29, 2012)

What it looks like now! 

View attachment 13-oct-td5.jpg


View attachment 1-Chassis.jpg


----------



## cruzn57 (Oct 29, 2012)

get right to it , don't ya?
got any of the extra energy  to spare? 

looks good!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trophyman (Oct 29, 2012)

cruzn57 said:


> get right to it , don't ya?
> got any of the extra energy  to spare?
> 
> looks good!!!!!!!!!!



Naa--Keeping my eyes on Criagslist, I scored a Miller MillerMatic 250 Mig welder. Woman didn't know what she had, it belonged to her EX! I got it for $500!! So got to get this one cleaned up. 

View attachment DSCI0543.jpg


View attachment DSCI0544.jpg


----------



## Chris (Oct 29, 2012)

Sweet welder, I have the 180 and love it.


----------



## Trophyman (Oct 30, 2012)

Finally got the hay cut and rolled in 2 pastures. One pasture left and I'm done with that task. 

View attachment 1.jpg


View attachment 2.jpg


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Sep 15, 2013)

She is going to be roomy and a dandy.  39 coupes are very popular in the midwest.
Any pictures of the 66 malibu ?  That is currently on my " hunt " list.  Apparently on everyone else's looking at the prices.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 15, 2013)

Ought to be an update or two from trophyman by now...


----------



## Chris (Sep 16, 2013)

Maybe he is busy cruising it around?


----------



## Trophyman (Sep 16, 2013)

StingRayCaretaker said:


> She is going to be roomy and a dandy.  39 coupes are very popular in the midwest.
> Any pictures of the 66 malibu ?  That is currently on my " hunt " list.  Apparently on everyone else's looking at the prices.



Yea, I got pictures of all of em around here someplace>>>I'll dig them up and post. Got a pretty good story about how I sold that one too



oldognewtrick said:


> Ought to be an update or two from trophyman by now...





Chris said:


> Maybe he is busy cruising it around?



Sorry I aint been around a lot guys. This build has really consumed a lot of my free time that I used to spend on the computer. 

Ya know, this build started out to be minimal. We first decided to build another car, then we decided that instead one of the smaller rides, coupes, small sedan delivery etc, we wanted a larger car. Something we could load our stuff up in and go without having to pull the trailer or ship cloths or stuff that "she" bought during our travels.

The car was in great shape but once I started building it, my OCD kicked in so every little thing I see I want to fix. PLUS, you'd think I was building a RIDLER (http://www.autoweek.com/article/20110225/carnews/302259999) CAR, which I am not! I promise to make more of an effort to post. Besides, I miss the "witty banter" around here.
A few pictures: installation of hidden hinges. Another last minuet change 

View attachment 01A-HIDDEN-HINGE-install.jpg


View attachment 01A-HIDDEN-HINGE-install-2.jpg


View attachment 01A-RearHingeIn2.jpg


----------



## havasu (Sep 16, 2013)

Witty or (s) hitty?


----------



## Trophyman (Sep 17, 2013)

havasu said:


> witty or (s) hitty? :d



**********yes!!


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (May 9, 2015)

I have a 252 Miller MIG.  Sold my 180.  The 252 is fantastic.  Don't know the changes they made but it is a big improvement.  Also had a 255 Lincoln I wasn't fond of.  Between this and an Ellis 1600 saw, ... they sure can put a smile on your face.  Makes fabricating parts enjoyable.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (May 14, 2016)

My garage has zero room left ..... I found a 64 Biscayne post and a forty Chevrolet coupe.  Both are tempting as hell.  I would have to sell something  and that would not be easy to decide. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## havasu (May 15, 2016)

Too much stuff is always a good problem to have.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (May 15, 2016)

havasu said:


> Too much stuff is always a good problem to have.



If this is in fact true, ................  I have a GREAT QUANDARY.
I am asked with some regularity, what are you going to do with all those cars ?
I tell them quite frankly, its going to be one hell of an estate sale.


----------



## havasu (May 18, 2016)

SRC, I apologize to you for hijacking your thread.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 18, 2016)

havasu said:


> SRC, I apologize to you for hijacking your thread.



Is this a new leaf we're turning over? Never stopped us before. How bout them Yankees. &#9918;&#65039;


----------



## havasu (May 18, 2016)

Yeah, that's the new me. 

Actually, I've got hundreds of pics but for fear of divulging the identity or location of my family, I decided to back away slowly.


----------

